# Steve Jobs Skit on Saturday Night Live



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh man, I wish I could have seen this on TV. ::ha::

This is great. 

http://section3.net/stevejobs_SNL/

It helps to laugh at yourself once in a while.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2005)

That was great!


----------



## adambyte (Nov 20, 2005)

I saw it. The thing that really struck me was how well he nailed Jobs' manerisms, physically. It was great.

SNL has really improved in the last couple years. I think they're getting their edge back.


----------



## Macraze (Nov 21, 2005)

Funny one. Only saw it on the Internet, did the small models had apple logo on them?

I would love I-Pod Inviza.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought it was pretty funny. Hopefully someone will upload a more high quality version sometime.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 21, 2005)

Hm actually I might be able to post a better quality one later today.. we'll see


----------



## fryke (Nov 21, 2005)

I dunno... Not _that_ funny and I think the joke has long been made about mobile phones back when _those_ got smaller and smaller... (Now they're thinner and thinner, apparently, but either way...)


----------



## kainjow (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.kainjow.com/multimedia/SteveJobsSNL.mov


----------



## kilowatt (Nov 29, 2005)

Didn't tuck his shirt in, hair, glasses all wrong...

But it was cool to see, and Tina sure is hot.

Now if only they'd do one about the vendor lock-in that gets me shelling out $129 every year for a new version of OS X.... I guess that's to be expected, and they are getting better with every release.... but that's a huge TCO in my mind. Even if they'd just take a buck off for 'upgrading' customers, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## sirstaunch (Nov 29, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Hm actually I might be able to post a better quality one later today.. we'll see


It came through High Quality on MacTV podcast


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 5, 2005)

raoflol

it was soooooooo funny and great.  loved the inviza, it floats, what more could you want. 8mil songs and every photo ever taken!  the only grip i have with the inviza is that it has the click wheel, and i don't like the click wheel.  i have a g3 ipod, best ipod interface ever imo.  but the size is just right, so i'll deal with the click wheel and get that inviza.  how much is it, i can't seem to find it on apple's site 

and to those gripping about the vid, it snl for crying out loud.  its a joke.  doen't need to be perfect.  laugh and move on. <steps off soap box>
i'm still laughing.


----------

